# Old MOD buildings on The Lizard, Cornwall



## matty groves (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm new to the site but having just been for a few days break on the Lizard I came across these derelict buildings on the B3293 just west of St. Keverne in a wooded area beside the road and just starting to be cleared of trees. Any help please as to its identity ?


----------



## graybags (Apr 29, 2012)

Are they in stealth mode ?


----------



## John_D (Apr 29, 2012)

graybags said:


> Are they in stealth mode ?


With the clues given I assume that this is the location referred to? And no I haven't any idea as to it's original use, though initial thoughts were a POW camp, but can find no confirmation of that


----------



## colski (May 10, 2012)

*old mod buildings*



matty groves said:


> I'm new to the site but having just been for a few days break on the Lizard I came across these derelict buildings on the B3293 just west of St. Keverne in a wooded area beside the road and just starting to be cleared of trees. Any help please as to its identity ?



I have looked around these buildings and they appear to have housed heavy transformers and electrical equipment. They are very well constructed with blast damage prevention doors and the site extends across the road. I have asked people who live in the area and they say that it was a ww2 control centre for a nearby airfield and anti aircraft guns. I have taken some photos but hope the present owner is not planning to knock them down yet.


----------



## Cookie2 (May 22, 2012)

i went into one of those big bunkers about 13/14 years ago. Quite a scary place without a decent torch

John_D -- I think you have the wrong location - although not far off






your map is the area i have shown in the circle on the right hand side of my map. The circle on the left is the garage and the circle in the middle is the wooded area with the curious bunker/buildings

Also, when i last went to the area that you have shown John_D it was inhabited by travelers, that was 14 years ago as well and i think they have been moved on now


----------



## Cookie2 (May 26, 2012)

http://www.pastscape.org.uk/hob.asp...ecordsperpage=10&source=text&rtype=&rnumber=#


----------



## Cookie2 (May 30, 2012)

[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?p=226559#post226559[/ame]


----------



## tankie88 (Jan 17, 2014)

I think it was a radar station.The last i heard was the site was going to be renovated and preserved.


----------

